# Ics Build?



## goodtom (Oct 31, 2011)

Since the ICS source just dropped... just wondering is the team keep focusing on Gingerbread? or it will switch to ICS?
https://groups.google.com/group/android-building/msg/c0e01b4619a1455a?pli=1


----------



## SS2006 (Jul 7, 2011)

'UMM..why don't you build it yourself..haha LOL'
'Ugh..wait..I just got in my time machine..it seems like itll be a week or so'
'Why don't you ask the team?'
'ICS Dropped?! No..REALLY? noob.''
'If they clone the developer..it may be soon..lolz'
'Just stay patient..some people whine and ask for so much. They're doing a great job, appreciate don't hate'

trying to exhaust most of the typical replies you'll get from the **** internet warriors on here
but in reality , they'll probably shift to ICS bro.
Sounds exciting!


----------



## xflip87 (Oct 2, 2011)

2 weeks.


----------



## DiploMax (Oct 16, 2011)

i am excite, waaawaa weee waa!


----------



## CMartins (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome news are awesome. Best of luck to the CM team. We are patiently waiting for your awesome release!


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

525,600 minutes before it's done. Keep those fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

SS2006 said:


> **** internet


How exactly do these posts make them Homosexuals? Grow up.


----------



## Sapient (Sep 8, 2011)

PainToad said:


> How exactly do these posts make them Homosexuals? Grow up.


How do SS206's sexual insecurities make him young?










Also, I'm excited to see ICS on my Touchpad. I imagine it is not going to be easy to accomplish quickly though.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

Sapient said:


> How do SS206's sexual insecurities make him young?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not age young, but mental maturity young is what he's referring to i believe.....


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

CM team will most likely move on to ICS, but don't expect a release anytime soon.


----------



## Sapient (Sep 8, 2011)

mputtr said:


> not age young, but mental maturity young is what he's referring to i believe.....


I was joking.


----------



## nexus14 (Sep 13, 2011)

2 weeks.


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

*Turkish*: What's happening with them sausages, Charlie?
*Sausage Charlie*: Five minutes, Turkish.
*Turkish*: It was two minutes five minutes ago.


----------



## jackychan (Nov 2, 2011)

My guess is 6 months


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

Edit: wrong user.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

It was Samsung Galaxy Nexus code that was released, not HP Touchpad so GB source will be swapped out with ICS source then it'll be 2 months of bug fixin', if it's anything like the Froyo to GB transition.


----------



## EnderDane (Oct 10, 2011)

Good and evo Reports ICS released a few days early.

http://www.goodandevo.net/2011/11/ice-cream-sandwich-released-a-few-days-early.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GoodAndEvo+%28Good+and+EVO%29


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

So all the other threads don't say....


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

Sapient said:


> I was joking.


my bad. I just finished a long day of work. wasn't processing jokes that well


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

ICS?!?! THe devs are waiting for the Sherbert PushPop release. That is what they are basing the next build on. ICS source is nothing.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> It was Samsung Galaxy Nexus code that was released, not HP Touchpad so GB source will be swapped out with ICS source then it'll be 2 months of bug fixin', if it's anything like the Froyo to GB transition.


It's the full source that was released. Not Galaxy specific.

"This is actually the source code for version 4.0.1 of Android, which is the specific version that will ship on the Galaxy Nexus, the first Android 4.0 device. In the source tree, you will find a device build target named "full_maguro" that you can use to build a system image for Galaxy Nexus. Build configurations for other devices will come later."

This is what the CM team needs to get going. They don't need any other build targets for their work on a TP build.


----------



## captnshacky (Aug 20, 2011)

I thought dill pickle was next?


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

Just to somewhat respond the op, I hope the cm team drops Gingerbread and focuses on ICS. Honestly for me, alpha 2 is pretty solid but my TP is like a massive phone.







I would love to see focus shift to a more tablet optimized OS.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

it's Gummy Worm


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

yeah you can forget about any more gb builds at this point. 
any and all cm devs are now 100% focused on getting cm9 up and running.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

mputtr said:


> it's Gummy Worm


you're all wrong.
IT's broccoli and cheese.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

dude, broc and cheese aint desserts...
unless u live in bizzaro world 0.o


----------



## clmbngbkng (Oct 22, 2011)

Dill pickle is?

Sent from my Samsung Focus using Board Express


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

merged topics... btw, we do have an Off-Topic thread for those wishing just to chat.


----------



## cerps (Oct 3, 2011)

Is it "all hands on deck" for the devs to get the main cm9 out and once that is done they go back to the new devices they were developing for? I would assume they need to get cm9 running and then can start working on TP issues again to get it merged into the main tree.


----------



## funkyblue (Aug 23, 2011)

How long did it take Cyanogenmon to release an Alpha of Gingerbread?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't forget our dev team was on the nook colour before the TP, so they'll have another device/audience that they may be considering.


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

funkyblue said:


> How long did it take Cyanogenmon to release an Alpha of Gingerbread?


"2 weeks"


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

All and all I sure hope they do release with ICS. I haven't really gotten to play with it too much so it would be nice to have that ability on my touchpad. I wonder if they will port it onto the HTC Desire? hm. the possibilities.


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

I think the dev team should release Alpha 3 first before moving onto the ICS build since it had some important fixes. Its great that they can now try to take all the existing changes made from the GB build and attempt to incorporate them into the ICS build to see how it works but I can guarantee that there will be issues that need to be re-coded. I can't see the CM team put out an ICS build until Jan. Mind as well spend the rest of Nov to finish up Alpha 3 and then move onto ICS.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

clmbngbkng said:


> Dill pickle is?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Focus using Board Express


i dont think dill pickle is either....
hence gummy worms








or.... Melon Bar! (if you don't know what it is, go to your local asian market and get one called "melona" it's awesome)


----------



## funkyblue (Aug 23, 2011)

12paq said:


> "2 weeks"


Do you have any links from news this time last year?


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

That's cool. However, i hope that we'll see Alpha 3 of CM7 since the wait for ICS will be quite long.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

Yay repo sync...
I'm tired goodnight


----------



## egfx (Nov 13, 2011)

scrizz said:


> Yay repo sync...
> I'm tired goodnight


nice, looks like the beginning of something good


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

Excited.


----------



## chrisrich85 (Oct 13, 2011)

http://source.android.com/


----------



## sketch (Sep 24, 2011)

I wish! it would be awesome!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.

Merged with existing topic.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Are they gonna halt work on the GB build for us and go right into ICS or at least give us a stable build first?

I saw that post about CM7.2 but the TP seems to be its own category.

-Sent from my DROID2-


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> Are they gonna halt work on the GB build for us and go right into ICS or at least give us a stable build first?
> 
> I saw that post about CM7.2 but the TP seems to be its own category.
> 
> -Sent from my DROID2-


Mabe mabe not. I do not really know. The thing is that we let the devs work and we banter like little school girls drooling over Light Yagami. AAAHHH!!!


----------



## tonebone (Oct 7, 2011)

nexus14 said:


> 2 weeks.


We'll stick it out 'til the Touchpad is done.


----------



## boss13 (Oct 15, 2011)

This is exciting, but I wish Alpha 3 gets released first with many of the sound and microphone fixes. Our TP future is in the hands of the CM team.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd like to see the WiFi issue, SOD issue, Touchscreen issue and SD card issues resolved soon. But I'm at the mercy of the devs.
I'd love to see an ICS port of course, and sooner rather than later, but I know it's going to be like 2-4 months out and meanwhile my touchpad is having tons of the aforementioned issues to the point of me almost wanting to abandon it entirely.


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

The CM Team should release Alpha 3 and start working on ICS. I could care less about a final build of Gingerbread for my Touchpad, I'd rather wait for ICS!


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

twiddler said:


> I could care less about a final build of Gingerbread for my Touchpad


How much less could you care?


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

If CM could just release Alpha 3 as is, it would already be 100 times better than the Kindle Fire. So I can wait for ICS if it takes some time.


----------



## amysor (Oct 22, 2011)

Kayone said:


> I'd like to see the WiFi issue, SOD issue, Touchscreen issue and SD card issues resolved soon. But I'm at the mercy of the devs.
> I'd love to see an ICS port of course, and sooner rather than later, but I know it's going to be like 2-4 months out and meanwhile my touchpad is having tons of the aforementioned issues to the point of me almost wanting to abandon it entirely.


SOD issue has been fixed http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8853-working-sod-fix-from-dalingrin/
What touchscreen issues do you have? I have none
SD card issues have been resolved by flashing the alpha build thru CWM.

Alpha is my daily driver and I have no issues with it (audio works fine for movies dont listen to music on the TP)


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

TokiHacker said:


> All and all I sure hope they do release with ICS. I haven't really gotten to play with it too much so it would be nice to have that ability on my touchpad. I wonder if they will port it onto the HTC Desire? hm. the possibilities.


I would look to the specific device manufacurers for their product upgrade paths. Older devices may be out of luck and then may gather OS port aid from Open Source Dev Teams.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

amysor said:


> SOD issue has been fixed http://rootzwiki.com...from-dalingrin/
> What touchscreen issues do you have? I have none
> SD card issues have been resolved by flashing the alpha build thru CWM.
> 
> Alpha is my daily driver and I have no issues with it (audio works fine for movies dont listen to music on the TP)


I flashed Alpha 2 through Clockwork Recovery.
I still have the SD card issue.

I have a touchscreen issue where I have to force reboot because the touchscreen completely stops accepting input. This happens about once a week.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

amysor said:


> SOD issue has been fixed http://rootzwiki.com...from-dalingrin/
> What touchscreen issues do you have? I have none
> SD card issues have been resolved by flashing the alpha build thru CWM.
> 
> Alpha is my daily driver and I have no issues with it (audio works fine for movies dont listen to music on the TP)


surprisingly, i still get SOD every once in a long while.
and touchscreen issue is in reference to the fact that sometimes, the touchscreen will completley stop working. and you need a reset to get it working again.


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

Really need Skype video and Gtalk video and VOIP to work correctly for alpha 3.

I can wait for ICS but I don't think we'd get a stable build of that for at least a few months.


----------



## eliter1 (Oct 3, 2011)

mputtr said:


> surprisingly, i still get SOD every once in a long while.
> and touchscreen issue is in reference to the fact that sometimes, the touchscreen will completley stop working. and you need a reset to get it working again.


Same here but I never had those problems with alpha 1. I think they should just finish their current build and then move on to ICS. I don't think many people would keep using GB


----------



## Deuce (Oct 16, 2011)

lolento said:


> Really need Skype video and Gtalk video and VOIP to work correctly for alpha 3.
> 
> I can wait for ICS but I don't think we'd get a stable build of that for at least a few months.


Skype works... check this out, then update the app in settings.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7664-how-to-make-skype-video-chat-work-with-cm7-alpha-21-and-presumably-later/


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

Deuce said:


> Skype works... check this out, then update the app in settings.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...esumably-later/


I was using that install method. While it works, it is not stable at all, it crashed on me multiple times.


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

twiddler said:


> How much less could you care?


Good catch of one of the most common grammatical mistakes ever. I wish people could figure that phrase out.


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

mputtr said:


> and touchscreen issue is in reference to the fact that sometimes, the touchscreen will completley stop working. and you need a reset to get it working again.


I've had this issue a few times. But I was able to get it working by just hitting the power button to turn off the screen and worked again as soon as I hit it a second time.


----------



## Sapient (Sep 8, 2011)

elmerohueso said:


> Good catch of one of the most common grammatical mistakes ever. I wish people could figure that phrase out.


It is not a mistake. It is an American idiom, meant to be read as sarcasm.


----------



## obihuang (Oct 13, 2011)

Sapient said:


> It is not a mistake. It is an American idiom, meant to be read as sarcasm.


It is a mistake. The proper idiom is "I *couldn't* care less." He wrote "I *could* care less."


----------



## Sapient (Sep 8, 2011)

obihuang said:


> It is a mistake. The proper idiom is "I *couldn't* care less." He wrote "I *could* care less."


No, in American English, "I could care less" is a common idiom. Like many other idioms, it is an inversion of a logical phrase. "I should be so lucky" means "I am not that lucky". "Head over heels" means flipping with excitement. And so on. Now, one can (and many do), argue that such colloquialisms don't belong in formal writing, but this is not formal writing.

EDIT: Sorry about going off track. I too hope that Alpha 3 will be released before work begins on ICS (and that everything goes smoothly and we will have it on our devices in a timely, yet deadline free, fashion).


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd prefer to keep this thread open so let's get the conversation back on track guys.

The topic is ICS builds for touchpad. Not Googling the various intricacies of the English language.


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

***Mod edit***

The topic of this thread is ICS builds for the TouchPad.


----------



## Static251 (Nov 16, 2011)

The SD card bug is easily fixed by booting into webOS, going to Device Info > Diagnostics > Automated > Automated Test Suite. After that, I had no problems with the SD card.
EDIT: Credit goes to this thread: http://forum.cyanoge...nload-anything/


----------

